# How do you thaw squid?



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2006)

It's frozen solid. Do I put in the frig overnight? If it's not thawed, can I put it in water tomorrow morning to thaw it completely? Do I fry the tubes AND tentacles?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 21, 2006)

I just put it in a colander in the sink... 

Yep fry the tubes and the tentacles.  

Have fun!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Without water?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 21, 2006)

I know.. it doesn't sound healthy.. but thats how I do it.. and I'm still alive and kicking.

You could do it in water though.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks pds!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 21, 2006)

you're welcome!  
Enjoy your dinner!!


----------



## ironchef (Jan 21, 2006)

If you thaw it under running water it will defrost a lot faster.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 21, 2006)

You're right, ironchef, but I hafta say I just hate letting the water run like that.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Me too, but, I will if it's not thawed by the time I need it.


----------



## GB (Jan 21, 2006)

It doesn't need to be running water. Just put it in a big bowl of cold (yes cold) water. Change the water every half hour, but for squid it should not take more than one water change I would guess.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 21, 2006)

Your squid do not look cleaned to me.  Here are some websites link that will help you in cleaning your squid:

http://www.squidfish.net/squidcleaning.shtml

http://homecooking.about.com/library/weekly/aa081202b.htm

Cleaning can be a tricky job because squid are so slippery so be careful when handling a knife and raw squid.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 21, 2006)

My first reaction is that I would thaw it in the trash can!     But to be fair, I've never tried it, so I guess I will have to try it sometime. 

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> My first reaction is that I would thaw it in the trash can!  But to be fair, I've never tried it, so I guess I will have to try it sometime.
> 
> Barbara


 
   It's okay Barbara!! They're good fried. You should have seen dh when he tried them. He was eating them like they were candy and when he was on his last piece, I asked him if they were good, he said, heck yeah, so , I told him what it was and it flew out of his mouth onto the floor


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Your squid do not look cleaned to me. Here are some websites link that will help you in cleaning your squid:
> 
> http://www.squidfish.net/squidcleaning.shtml
> 
> ...


 
wow, I thought the lady said they were clean. Thank you for the links. I don't know if this will be fun or not.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 21, 2006)

If you are a mom you've done plenty of more nasty tasks. There should be no smell it is just gooey and slimey. It is well worth the few minutes of playing in the goo for the succulent flavor and texture of fried calamari. MMMMMMmmmm....


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> If you are a mom you've done plenty of more nasty tasks. There should be no smell it is just gooey and slimey. It is well worth the few minutes of playing in the goo for the succulent flavor and texture of fried calamari. MMMMMMmmmm....


 
Many a nasty job!! I'm sure it will be worth it! Thanks Aurora!


----------



## Guts (Jan 21, 2006)

Have you tried squid stakes they are from the larger squid?
very good!


----------



## daisy (Jan 21, 2006)

To revive that 'sea' flavour when thawing fish and seafood, place the seafood in a dish with some MILK and leave it in the fridge overnight (or until thawed), turning once or twice. 

If you try to thaw it in fresh water, it will have that awful 'frozen' taste to it.

If the squid is cut up, it won't take very long to thaw. In hot weather, definitely thaw it in the fridge, not at room temp.

The soaking milk can be used to make a white sauce, or for poaching, if desired, but don't store it! Use it in the same meal as the thawed fish/seafood.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2006)

You can cook and eat the tube and the tenticles but not the stuff in between.  The head with the beak and the ink sack should be tossed.


----------



## GB (Jan 21, 2006)

daisy said:
			
		

> If you try to thaw it in fresh water, it will have that awful 'frozen' taste to it.


When thawing in water you would want to keep it in its packaging.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 22, 2006)

It's thawed completely, thank goodness! And the best part, IT'S CLEAN!!!
The tubes and the tentacles are separate and there is no head at all. The tentacles are just tentacles. I'm so happy about that!!


----------



## Guts (Jan 22, 2006)

texasgirl please, I would like to know how or if you liked it? I hope you have a deep fryer.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 22, 2006)

I will post on here, how it turns out. I don't have a deep fryer, but, have a deep pan that I get the oil to 375-400 degrees with my fryer thermometer.


----------



## Dove (Jan 22, 2006)

The only way Paul and I thawed it was on the end of a hook when we fished the Inland Waterway at Camp Lejeune North Carolina. 
Marge~Dove


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 22, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> The only way Paul and I thawed it was on the end of a hook when we fished the Inland Waterway at Camp Lejeune North Carolina.
> Marge~Dove


 
When I showed it to dh, he said that ain't food, that's bait!!


----------

